# Does anyone have a Hitchhiker wheel?



## homebirtha (Feb 19, 2004)

I've been thinking about getting one, maybe for Christmas. It seems so handy to have a small, go-anywhere wheel. But I saw one today at the fiber guild meeting and it was VERY loud. So much so, that she couldn't keep spinning during the presentation part of the meeting. I'm wondering if that's typical of the HH or hers just needed oiling. Any idea?


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Mindy Spin Off did a story on the Hitch Hiker wheel. I think it may have been last spring. You might be able to do a search for the article, I don't know if they would have talked about the noise the wheel makes. There used to be a waiting list for the wheel. In the article there were a bunch of women who went to his place and made their own wheels. Sorry that isn't much and not really what you are looking for. Could you contact that guild member and ask her if you could try her wheel?


----------



## MTDeb (Feb 20, 2003)

I just read that article the other night! I've been going back and reading all my old Spin-Offs cause I ran out of books to read which I do everynight to put me to sleep. 

Anyways, It says, "The Hitchhiker is made by Dave Paul of the Merlin Tree. The Hitchhiker is a spinning wheel designed and executed by Dave. HIs plan was to make a seriously portable, reasonably priced wheel that didn't take itself too seriously. With its carrying handle in the shape of a fist with thumb stuck out and a foot shaped treadle, the wheel was certainly successful. 

Dave took his prototopye to his wife's spinning guild for input in April 2005. They suggested specific changes that made a real difference, he said. One involved the addition of an onboard lazy kate. "

That's about all it says about it. 

Wheel Basics

Current price - Base model $259 (that's in spring 2006)
Wood type - Baltic birth, ash, tulilpwood, cherry and butternut. 
Drive typoe - Friction drive
Treadle type - Single treadle 
Standard accessories - Orifice hook, 3 bobbins and onboard lazy kate
Drive wheel diameter - 14"
Total height - 19-3/4 " it is airline compatible and will fit in a standard large canvas tote
Orifice height from floor - 17-1/8"
orifice size 3/8"
Bobbin length 4-1/2"
bobbin core dimeter 3/4"
Drive band material - No drive band. The rubber whorl drives directly off the side of the solid wheel. !!!! 
standard ratio 7:1:1 
contact the Merlin Tree 802-754-6433 www.themerlintree.com


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

A member of our guild brings one to meetings and it runs silent. It is really cute and spins nicely. She can even use it in the car if she pushes the seat all the way back.
Ann


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Ann I trust she isn't driving while she is using her hitch hiker :nono: I actually had a friend who would knit at red lights, always.


----------



## Ozarkquilter46 (Jun 5, 2002)

I had for wheels. I just sold one of them but two I will never never part with is my ashford traditional and my hitchhicker. It is a little work horse and can really fly!! It has three little wheels for different ratios. I also found a left peddle wheel which I love. I have trouble with my right ankle swelling up if I spin more than a hour. You can't go wrong with this and its so very small.


----------



## homebirtha (Feb 19, 2004)

The Hitchhiker at the guild meeting was new for this gal, so it may have not been adjusted properly or needed oil. She was going to work on it. It spun great, it was just extremely loud. Too loud to use in a meeting or anyplace remotely quiet. The only other time I've seen or tried a HH was at Md. S&W. I didn't notice it being noisy, but obviously, the festival was loud, so I may not have noticed. 

I'm glad to hear others have them and they're quiet, so I can put it on my Christmas list.


----------



## homebirtha (Feb 19, 2004)

Ozarkquilter46 said:


> I had for wheels. I just sold one of them but two I will never never part with is my ashford traditional and my hitchhicker. It is a little work horse and can really fly!! It has three little wheels for different ratios. I also found a left peddle wheel which I love. I have trouble with my right ankle swelling up if I spin more than a hour. You can't go wrong with this and its so very small.


So yours is quiet? I'm glad to hear you like it so much. It's such a reasonable price and seems so handy.


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

No she wasn't driving,  but she was using it on a long trip while her husband was driving. I needle felt if I'm not driving on a long trip.


----------



## Ozarkquilter46 (Jun 5, 2002)

Mine makes noise but its not loud. If it gets loud I just oil it and it quiets down


----------

